# Tear Stains at 12-Weeks -- Concern?



## Molly's Dad (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi all. We own a wonderful 12-year old maltese and want to give her a younger sister or brother. We arranged to buy a 12-week old male pup from a breeder. But during our first visit, we noticed excessive tear stains. We understand tear staining is common in the maltese breed, is usually cosmetic, and can be addressed with regular cleaning, filtered water, high quality food, etc. But what we don't know is whether the DEGREE of staining is something we should be concerned about. I'm attaching photos. Appreciate any feedback on whether this degree of tear staining at 12 weeks should concern us or dissuade us from making the purchase. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

At this age staining can be due to teething. It should improve with time.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to SM--- that is really not significant staining for a pup who still has baby teeth. On the other hand this pup looks older than 12 wks. Are you purchasing from a AMA reputable breeder?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sandi has a good question!! Not sure whether or not that little Malt is only 12 weeks old.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Adorable pup but I agree with Sandi. That dog looks older than 3 months. At any case, that is not an unreasonable amount of staining for a dog that still has baby teeth.


----------



## Molly's Dad (Dec 23, 2021)

Hi everyone. Thanks for the input. I agree the pup looks a bit older in those photos. But it might just be the camera angle? Here’s a video of the same pup.


----------



## Molly's Dad (Dec 23, 2021)

Sorry, I guess I can't post videos. Tried to take some snapshots of stills, but they are a bit blurry.


----------



## Molly's Dad (Dec 23, 2021)

Not sure if these are any clearer.


----------



## Dc1227 (Jul 18, 2018)

Molly's Dad said:


> Hi all. We own a wonderful 12-year old maltese and want to give her a younger sister or brother. We arranged to buy a 12-week old male pup from a breeder. But during our first visit, we noticed excessive tear stains. We understand tear staining is common in the maltese breed, is usually cosmetic, and can be addressed with regular cleaning, filtered water, high quality food, etc. But what we don't know is whether the DEGREE of staining is something we should be concerned about. I'm attaching photos. Appreciate any feedback on whether this degree of tear staining at 12 weeks should concern us or dissuade us from making the purchase. Thanks in advance!
> View attachment 275862
> 
> View attachment 275861


When we got ours, the breeder told us to add a little buttermilk pancake mix to her food. I did that for several months, and her staining is minimal if anything. I also give her pet post tear stain chews once a week or if I see stains. You can comb it also. You just have to be on top of it. Out girl is clean.


----------

